# The 5D Mark II: Happy 4th Anniversary!



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/the-5d-mark-ii-happy-4th-birthday/"></g:plusone></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/09/the-5d-mark-ii-happy-4th-birthday/"></a></div>
<strong>The 5D Mark II


</strong><a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2012/09/canon-eos-5d-mark-ii-4th-anniversary-is-the-king-dead/" target="_blank">Mitch at Planet5D</a> reminded us that today marks the 4th anniversary of the Canon EOS 5D Mark II, quite possibly the most important and successful DSLR Canon or anyone else has ever released. We already know it changed the video world forever, but it also changed the still photography world. How many people do you know that the 5D Mark II was their first DSLR? I used to work in retail and saw it a lot.</p>
<p>Do you remember the first time you saw “<a href="http://vincentlaforet.com/index_reverie.html" target="_blank">Reverie</a>“? I do, I was floored. I think the entire world’s mouth was collectively open in awe.</p>
<p>Sales wise, I remember a huge retailer in Canada telling me that in 2009 the 5D Mark II was 25% of their <em><strong>TOTAL</strong></em> revenue for the year. Canon sold so many of these cameras, and they continue to sell today… 4 years on!</p>
<p>The 5D Mark II was also my first big camera launch here at Canon Rumors, and I completely blew it! I was away in Niagara Falls with my inlaws from Ireland and ignored the site on launch night. It was my first lesson in how crazy us photogeeks are, I haven’t missed a launch since. :)</p>
<p>Happy anniversary to a wonderful photographic and videography tool, and I suspect people will still be using you for years to come.</p>
<p>LONG LIVE THE 5D MARK II!</p>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://blog.planet5d.com/2012/09/canon-eos-5d-mark-ii-4th-anniversary-is-the-king-dead/" target="_blank">P5D</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: The 5D Mark II: Happy 4th Birthday!*

Happy BDay 5D2


----------



## infared (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: The 5D Mark II: Happy 4th Birthday!*

I have to agree. I was a product illustration photographer (4x5, 8x10 film carmeras) I got out when digital was looming as it was mind-boggling expensive to transfer over to digital, computers, etc. Only to have your equipment totally obsolete in 3years. It was sick.
I stayed out for many years...had a little canon point and shoot for a long, long time.
The 5D Mark II was the benchmark when I felt that digital was finally "there-there" and marginally in a price range that was affordable. For me, it turned out to be very exciting to dive back in (not professionally) without having to mortgage a house. GREAT CAMERA. Still is. 
I have a 5DIII now and a lot of L glass and am having the time of my life making images again.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: The 5D Mark II: Happy 4th Birthday!*

I've said this before. A lot of pros bought the 5D Mark II instead of the 1Ds Mark III. That should speak volumes for the quality of the camera.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: The 5D Mark II: Happy 4th Birthday!*

And a happy 0th birthday to the ugly, red-headed stepchild of the FF family, aka the 6D.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: The 5D Mark II: Happy 4th Birthday!*



Canon Rumors said:


> the Canon EOS 5D Mark II, quite possibly the most important and successful DSLR Canon or anyone else has ever released. We already know it changed the video world forever, but it also changed the still photography world.



On its face, that sounds like grand hyperbole. I think the reality is that it's pretty accurate. The 5D2 seems to have established digital photography in a way no other tool ever has. I think historians may well say it was the foundational product for a whole new world of imaging.

Congratulations to the Canon team that made this happen!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for agreeing . I finally put this camera above the Rebel 300D, which was the first DSLR that was "accessible" without mortgaging your house.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine is still a supurb camera. Actually, the announcement was 4 years ago, but Canon shipped the first ones in late November 2008. I got mine the first of December 2008 from Adorama.
I snapped some images Saturday of a friends monster Truck, "The Destroyer" at the local fair. I have no trouble capturing fast action, but I do use only the center point.
5D Mark II with 70-200mm f/4L IS


----------



## mws (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: The 5D Mark II: Happy 4th Birthday!*



bdunbar79 said:


> I've said this before. A lot of pros bought the 5D Mark II instead of the 1Ds Mark III. That should speak volumes for the quality of the camera.



I think that's also why we see the 5Diii price were it is right now. Even still it's worth it at that price.


----------



## LightCrafterPhotography (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm still using mine. Happy anniversary, Cheers!


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Sep 17, 2012)

I just bought mine about a month ago. An upgrade from my beloved Canon 50D. I love this camera! I did my first photoshoot with the camera about a week after getting it and the IQ in it is amazing. I have yet to touch the video portion of the camera!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2012)

RGomezPhotos said:


> I have yet to touch the video portion of the camera!


Whats this about video? ;D


----------



## dr croubie (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: The 5D Mark II: Happy 4th Birthday!*



neuroanatomist said:


> And a happy 0th birthday to the ugly, red-headed stepchild of the FF family, aka the 6D.



If that ugly stepchild was 4 years old today, we'd be singing its praises instead of calling it an overpriced runt


----------



## razaec (Sep 18, 2012)

I have mine last May 2012 only. it was an upgrade from a 450d. the ergonomics on the 5dmk2 is just awesome. I just used the camera during a family trip to italy and there I just came into realization why it has a joystick controller, why the buttons are placed like that, etc. Know this camera well and know what you want to shoot, this camera is more than enough for me.. ))

btw, this one I took with the 70-200 2.8L non IS..


----------



## limelight (Sep 18, 2012)

Been waiting on the long rumored announcement about the "entry level" FF. After the announcement I am now going to buy the 5D2. It might be 4 years old but I would have to say it's still going strong!


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 18, 2012)

Anybody who wants the 6D or 5D3 and wants his 5D2 replaced, just tell me. I'll be happy to give a new home to your 5D2 at of course your very friendly price. I promise to take good care of it and shoot better pictures. I had fun with my 500D but my wife is already asking me to give it to her. I can't afford those new bodies on the block and will gladly settle at a 5D2 at a very good price. Please???


----------



## Andrei Morar (Sep 18, 2012)

The 5D Mark II was my second DLSR - the 30D was the first one- but it was and still is my money making machine. I have it for over 3 years now and it has been working without a glitch since day one.

All my images in my wedding photography blog www.andrei-morar.ro.blog were taken with the 5D Mark II.

Needless to say I ABSOLUTELY LOVE my 5D Mark II and hope to use it for many years to come!


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 18, 2012)

I think Canon have an early sales issue with the 6D, it's very close to the spec of a 5DII and lightly used S/H copies are selling at a lot below the retail price of the 6D. Sure, once all the 5DII's have changed hands I'm sure the 6D will look more palatable, especially after it's 6 month price drop


----------



## nicku (Sep 18, 2012)

Happy birthday 5D2 :... with your intended successor ( 6D ) released you will be able to go to school at 7. ;D


----------



## bornshooter (Sep 18, 2012)

The 5d mk2 is a LEGEND happy birthday


----------



## ronderick (Sep 19, 2012)

It's quite amazing for a camera model to survive 4 years and still going strong; this is the digital age, after all. However, it really is impressive when you still go to events and see a bunch of 5D2 in the hands of people who share the same passion for photography.

If there's any digital camera model that is worth to be called a classic, this is the one.


----------



## Etienne (Sep 21, 2012)

Fellow 5DII owners....

... This is a historic camera. It has not only wowed photographers, but it ushered in the era of DSLR video for the big screen.

This camera may be a collectors item many years from now, and who knows what a good working copy will be worth?

Remember the first Apple portable computers (if you accept the premise that a 20lb suitcase is "portable")?
Good copies have fetched over $25000 from collectors. 

The 5DII is an iconic camera. Owning one is owning a piece of cinema history.


----------

